# Rain on the OPENER???



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Checked the forecast tonight, could be better. Only a 40% chance both Saturday, and Sunday, but it could be a wet opening day. Hopefully the weather folks are wrong once again!!!


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

don't mind the wet... gets those big boys up even earlier! just got to make a great shot... 64 degrees... least i won't be sweating climbing up my treestand!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

would love to get out opening day but still looking for a cheap bow


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> would love to get out opening day but still looking for a cheap bow


i have a recurve for sale, pm me for info


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Looks like I'm not gonna getout until Sunday morning, kids have two soccer games, 1 football game and the last soccer game is a 2 hour drive. Dont mind the rain, heat like last year opening day was 80 degrees and humid, not a good day to be dressed in camo...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Rain or shine Littlechessie and I will be out there. Found some very promising deer sign last weekend. Hope to film my boy with his 1st bow kill!! He has 3 gun kills right now (he is 14) So this is the BIG time for him. lol


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

Rain is our friend. Knocks down scent and helps with bein' quiet. What most of us are full of don't melt.


----------



## newfish (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry to all you guys that dont like the rain.But im prayin for rain on the opener or at least the night before.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't be mad if it poured all night and eased up by light. Man would that bring the deer out. The big boys might show themselves to the day a little more.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I wouldn't mind at all if it rained nice and hard when I was in the stand...better put it in the heart though!! besides keeps a lot of guys out of the woods... which is good for guys like me who are stuck to public lands!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Im not worried about the rain it helps me get to my stand easier, but helps deer sneek up on us all, plus I have canopy over my ladder stand . 
Everyone be safe and have fun this opening weekend..


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Cant get out until Sunday anyway, to many soccer and football kid things going on Saturday....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just a general question to you guys.

When is rain too much rain?

We are know that arrows kill by causing hemorrhage. We also all know that most bow shot deer do not fall withing eyesight. The ability to track a shot deer certainly relies first on a blood trail as the primary method to recover a shot deer. With a marginal hit it becomes even more important.

If when hunting in a rain hard enough to wash away any potential blood trail do the widely accepted ethical standards of clean harvest and recovery, keep you from picking up the bow and just let them walk?


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lundy Just IMHO I have stuck some deer in heavy downpours. I think the most important factor is to only make a well placed shot when the deer are NOT on alert and are calm. I'm sure if you have shot very many deer with an arrow you notice the diffrence on how they react. I have shot deer that have only "flinched" and acted like they were never even shot, to only walk a few steps and fall over. But I have also shot deer that were "jumpy" and after trying to jump the string, bolted full out as far as they could. A few have ran (dead on their feet) without knowing it for a 100yards. When field dressed they had NO heart left but still made it quite a ways. The only shots my boy and I will be making will be on calm deer to lessen the chance of looking for a blood trail in the rain. As always JIMHO. But I'm sure others have witnessed the same.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

That's why I asked. I have taken a quite a few deer with a bow over the years and I know for a fact that, for me, some would not have been recovered had it been raining.

We all set our own standards and limits and I know they vary from hunter to hunter, based upon experiences, both good and bad.

Just curious where others set their limits, and would those limits change if they lost a deer due to rain.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm more concerned about the 60 degree temp and keeping the critter cool.

I wish all a safe and enjoyable hunt. Not much longer to go.

...


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I'm more concerned about the 60 degree temp and keeping the critter cool.


I agree!! I'm gonna fill every cooler I have with ice and hope to pack the critter with it ASAP.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

60 degrees is nothing try last year when it was 80! 60 isn't too bad if you pack the deer with a couple bags of ice and keep him in the shade! if it's a steady rain I will not shoot a deer.... no matter what it is doe or buck!just for the simple fact that you don't know how far that deer will run! but I will still be in my stand watching that bucks every move so I know what to do next time on that nice day!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

They are calling for thunderstorms now. I don't mind setting through some rain, but I am not real fond of getting my rear end turned into a Roman candle by a bolt of lightning!

lg_mouth


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> I agree!! I'm gonna fill every cooler I have with ice and hope to pack the critter with it ASAP.


Got an empty garage fridge about 15 miles due west. You have my number.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

what kind of bow are you looking for


----------

